
Ask HN: APIs to access live election results? - aaomidi
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m creating a bot on the Telegram platform to access live voter results for the midterm elections tomorrow. I was wondering does anyone have or know of an API that will provide live information tomorrow?<p>Thanks,
Amir
======
spdustin
Some web sites are feeding their visualizations using JSON data accessed via
XHRs. It's not "official" data, but they usually compile their data from AP's
feed, or via their own research staff accessing state-level election data
directly from each state's election board.

Using your browser's devtools network panel, you'll probably find something
useful there. For example, visit Politico's Election Results 2018 page [1] and
check out the XHRs being made there every few seconds.

[1]: [https://www.politico.com/election-
results/2018/](https://www.politico.com/election-results/2018/)

------
lewisflude
Too late to help you, but if you're into this sort of thing, you might want to
check out the data that FiveThirtyEight provide. Very cool!

[https://data.fivethirtyeight.com/](https://data.fivethirtyeight.com/)

